# Welcher Msi RTX 2070 Super



## Minion85 (4. November 2019)

Guten Abend,
Ich hatte mir in der Vergangenheit die Gygabyte 2070 super gekauft die ich jedoch letzte Woche zurückgeschickt habe,wegen spulen fiepen und Extrem lauten Lüftern.

Also kein  Gygabyte mehr  so ich stehe jetzt vor der wahl der MSI 2070 Super Amor oder der Gaming X Trio obwohl diese sehr schwer sein soll,Optisch würde die Amor bessser passen weil sie Schwarz Weiss ist ,
und dies besser zu meinen Build passen würde da der PC komplett schwarz weiss gehalten ist inklusive Beleuchtung.


Meine Fragen : Wie stark unterscheiden sich die Karten ? 

Welche ist besser ?
Gibt es überhaupt einen merklichen Unterschied ausser das die Trio einen Lüfter mehr hat ?

Danke für eure Antworten lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2019)

Die Trio hat einen höheren Boosttakt, 1800 vs 1785. Das sind in Prozent aber nur etwa ein Prozent, also an sich nicht zu merken. Von der Trio hab ich einen Test gefunden: https://www.techstage.de/test/MSI-GeForce-RTX-2070-Super-Gaming-X-Trio-im-Test-4562328.html

aber der nutzt leider wenig, wenn es keinen von der Amor gibt...     Spulenfiepen kann man aber auch einfach wegen Pech haben. Es kann sein, dass eine andere Gigabyte, gleiches Modell, kein hörbares Spulenfiepen hat...


----------



## Minion85 (4. November 2019)

Da haste recht aber diese Lüfter das war echt laut also mit der 970 Gygabyte war ich echt zufrieden aber die nein danke nicht für das Geld,Hmm also Optisch sagt mir diese Armor mehr zu wegen meinen Build halt aber die Trio müsste doch am ende des Tages leiser sein alleine wegen des Lüfters ? Ach weiss auch net welche würdest du nehmen ?


Meinst du hier kann ich einfach nach der Optik gehen ??

Weil Msi sagt ja diese Trio ist ihr Top Model oder so


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2019)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Da haste recht aber diese Lüfter das war echt laut also mit der 970 Gygabyte war ich echt zufrieden aber die nein danke nicht für das Geld,Hmm also Optisch sagt mir diese Armor mehr zu wegen meinen Build halt aber die Trio müsste doch am ende des Tages leiser sein alleine wegen des Lüfters ? Ach weiss auch net welche würdest du nehmen ?
> 
> 
> Meinst du hier kann ich einfach nach der Optik gehen ??
> ...


 Theoretisch sind 3 Lüfter leiser als 2. Aber am Ende hängt es auch davon ab, wie die Lüfterkurve eingestellt wird. Und die Trio hat halt den höchsten Takt, daher "Top Modell" - ob sie auch noch besonders leise ist im Vergleich zu en anderen, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Minion85 (5. November 2019)

Ok danke   diese Karte ist ja sehr schwer und ich möchte nicht diese hässliche stütze einbauen in meinen Board steht ich habe pci express steckplätze extra für schwere Grafikarten  meinst du reicht das ?Oder ist diese halterung zwingend notwendig?Sie  sind silber und aus Metall wenn dir das was sagt


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2019)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Ok danke   diese Karte ist ja sehr schwer und ich möchte nicht diese hässliche stütze einbauen in meinen Board steht ich habe pci express steckplätze extra für schwere Grafikarten  meinst du reicht das ?Oder ist diese halterung zwingend notwendig?Sie  sind silber und aus Metall wenn dir das was sagt


Also, wenn die das extra mitliefern, dann wird es vermutlich besser sein, die zu nutzen. Ansonsten verbiegt oder bricht nachher noch was am Mainboard...  alternativ könntest du auch einen dünnen, stabilen Faden nehmen, der oben im Gehäuse fixiert wird und die Ecke der Grafikkarte, die nach "rechts vorne" zum Gehäuse hinzeigt, mit dem Faden aufhängen, so dass das Gewicht abgefangen wird.


----------

